# Waldsee Obersteinebach



## jg050974 (8. März 2004)

zuerst mal will ich Euchh alle recht herzlich begrüßen,

ich bin neu registriert bei Anglerboard.

Ich bin 29 Jahre alt und begeisterter Forellen und Raubfischangler.

Mein Favorit ist der Waldsee in Obersteinebach.

Dies hat mehrere Gründe: Mann kann tagsüber Forellen angeln und nachts auf Raubfisch und dies jedes Wochenende. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur sehr wenige dieser Anlagen denn die meissten haben nur an bestimmten Tagen Nachtangeln.

Der Waldsee hat außerdem einen super Fischbestand, vom großen Karpfen über Wels und sehr große Forellen.

Vielleicht hat aber auch jemand eine interessante Alternative für mich???? Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.

Wohne in der Nähe von Limburg.

So, das wars erst mal, bis demnächst

Euer Jens


----------



## KöFi (11. März 2004)

Es gibt einfach nichts besseres 
es ist zwar sehr teuer (26 €) aber es loht sich auf jedenfall.


----------



## Lahnfischer (11. März 2004)

Hallo Raubfischjäger,

wenn du in der Nähe von Limburg wohnst, kannst du doch das viele Geld für die teuren Karten sparen und an die Lahn gehen.

Da hast du auch alles drin und es ist natürlich und kein put and take.

Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung,jedenfalls was die Lahn angeht.


----------



## jg050974 (12. März 2004)

Hi Lahnfischer,

kannst Du mir ein paar Tipps bzgl. der Lahn geben?

Wo gibt es Karten, gute Angelplätze etc.


Viele Grüße und im voraus vielen Dank

jg050974


----------



## jg050974 (12. März 2004)

*Waldsee*

Hi Köfi,

bist du öfters am Stausee Obersteinebach?

Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen (bzw. Fänge)?

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort zum angeln?

Viele Grüße

jg050974


----------



## Lahnfischer (13. März 2004)

Hallo Raubfischjäger,

wenn du deinem Nicknamen entsprechende Vorlieben hast,ist die Lahn voll geeignet für dich, eildiweil dort Barsch,Döbel,Hecht,Wels,Zander und Forellen darauf warten,gefangen zu werden.

In meinem Jagdrevier, der Strecke des FSV Oberlahn, ist es allerdings Gastanglern verboten mit Köfis,Kunstködern zu angeln, da sind die echt ätzend,was das betrifft.

Die Strecke geht von Leun bis Steeden Dern.

Wenn du allerdings auf Dauer in der Strecke fischen willst, wäre ja ein Vereinsbeitritt interessant für dich?

Ab Steeden dern runter ist die Strecke vom Limburger Verein bewirtschaftet.

Darüber bekommst du Infos in jedem Angelladen.

Kann dir nur den Tipp geben, dich mal über die Lahn zu informieren,es lohnt sich wirklich.

Gruß Lahnfischer


----------



## KöFi (15. März 2004)

Hallo jg050974,

vor 3 Jahren war ich 2-3 mal im monat da. Dann habe ich mir die Sieg-Karte geholt, ist auf dauer preiswerter und vieeeel interessanter. 
Jetzt gehe ich sehr selten dahin, aber das die einzige Anlage die wirklich groß und naturbelassen ist, hat auch guten fischbestand.

mfg KöFi


----------



## voice (15. März 2004)

wir wollen nächstes wochenende nach obersteinebach. waren auch gestern da zum schauen....was für kapitale forellen....ich bin schon ganz jebbelich....stimmt es, dass bei jedem nhach dem schein gefragt wird? und welche methoden haben da den besten erfolg???
voice


----------



## KöFi (15. März 2004)

Hallo voice,

Angelschein muss haben um da angeln zu können:q 
Methode ganz normal: eine auf grund mit teig oder mehlwurm und die zum schleppen mit mit teig.

viel spass und petri heil 
 KöFi


----------



## Easyliving (15. November 2005)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

hallo zusammen, 

ich kann jens nur beipflichten was den stausee angeht. 

meiner meinung einer der schönsten und natürlichsten anlagen im raum zwischen köln und koblenz. 

im gegensatz zum "legendären" quellengrund hat man hier richtig platz und es gibt nicht nur besoffene idioten, die kaum werfen geschweige einen fisch drillen können. 

gehe mittlerweile seit 6-7 jahren ca. 5x im jahr an den see und habe bis auf wenige ausnahmen immer recht gut gefangen, obwohl man wegen der größe des sees doch was für seinen fisch tuen muss. 

habe letztes jahr dort einen 27 pfund stör auf köfi/grund gefangen, dieses jahr leider nur forellen darunter einen 9 und einen 12 pfünder. 

allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass der see in den letzten jahren deutlich stärker besucht wahr und ich mit einigen anglern gesprochen habe, die oft gar nichts oder maximal eine oder zwei forellen am tag hatten. 

war allerdings noch nie dort im winter fischen, vielleicht hat ja jemand ne info, ob dort auch im winter was beißt.  

Keep Fishing


----------



## forellenudo (15. November 2005)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



			
				Easyliving schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich kann jens nur beipflichten was den stausee angeht.
> 
> ...



Dann muss sich aber einiges geändert haben,denn als ich vor ein paar Jahren dort war war das noch ganz anders,deswegen bin ich da auch nicht mehr hingefahren.


----------



## funbear (14. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Ich kann sagen ein super see ich habe dort von anfang bis ende gefischt und viele forellen gefangen zum schluss habe ich auf wels und stör umgesellt undh 1,50 mlngen und 46 pf schweren stör erwischt
m.f.g habe einen gutschein bekommen und habe die 26 € wieder drinn cool oder 4 mai nachtangeln auf waller


----------



## macfisch (14. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Toll,
wohn ja nicht da auf der Ecke, aber solche Anlagen meide ich extrem. Es ist nichts für mich an solchen put and Take Anlagen zu sitzen, wo man garantiert fängt.

Ich sitze lieber relaxed an einen See der mitten in der Natur liegt,
höchsten 2-3 andere Angler und gut.
Da schneidert man natürlich öfters, aber man weiss halt, wenn es beisst denn ein natürlicher Fisch. Und keine Zuchtforellen etc. die auf alles beissen.


----------



## Florelli (14. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



macfisch schrieb:


> Toll,
> wohn ja nicht da auf der Ecke, aber solche Anlagen meide ich extrem. Es ist nichts für mich an solchen put and Take Anlagen zu sitzen, wo man garantiert fängt.



Der übliche Irrglaube. Am Forellensee ist auch nicht jeder Tag ein Fangtag und für konstant gute Fänge ist schon einiges Können von nöten.


----------



## marmis0205 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



macfisch schrieb:


> Toll,
> wohn ja nicht da auf der Ecke, aber solche Anlagen meide ich extrem. Es ist nichts für mich an solchen put and Take Anlagen zu sitzen, wo man garantiert fängt.
> 
> Ich sitze lieber relaxed an einen See der mitten in der Natur liegt,
> ...


 
Warum gibst Du dann hier deinen Senf ab ? Einfach nur überflüssig ....


----------



## Ascanius (15. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

einmal kurz @ macfish
also ich weiss ja net aber sicher sein das es ein "natürlicher" fisch ist kannst ja nie. Die Angelvereine besetzen ihre gewässer doch jahr für jahr mit neuen fischen die aus zuchtteichen kommen. 


Zum stausee muss ich sagen das ich die anlage auch schon sehr interesannt finde und dort diesen sommer mit meinem kumpel auf jeden fall einmal für ein wochenende besuchen werde auch wenn es 230km anreise bedeutet.

MFG und Petri Ascanius


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



marmis0205 schrieb:


> Warum gibst Du dann hier deinen Senf ab ? Einfach nur überflüssig ....




|good:|good:|good:

Der gute Mc kann wohl nicht anders, als zu stänkern!!!
Scheinbar ist das, statt angeln zu gehen, wesentlich schöner!#c
Ich hab jetzt schon öfter solche "tollen" Post's von ihm gelesen...
Ich sage nur aktuelle Aalfänge 2007, das ist ein Fangtrööt, aber der Kollege MacFisch muss auch da die Leute schräg anmachen!
Schade, sowas kann einem echt die Laune beim Lesen verhageln...
Im Aaltrööt hab ich mich eben beim Lesen schon zusammenreißen müssen, doch hier langt's mir jetzt!!!
Klar ist das Board dafür da, dass jeder seine Meinung sagen kann, find ich ja auch echt gut, aber wer ach soooo edel sein will und nur an natürlichen Gewässern angelt, der soll doch büdde büdde einen Thread dazu aufmachen! Seltsamer Weise ist aber im Aaltrööt von einem stehenden Vereinsgewässer die Rede, wo Fische besetzt werden! Ob das wohl eine natürlich entstandene Kiesgrube, Baggerloch oder so sein wird???;+|uhoh:;+
Na ja, mir egal, aber bitte Mister MacFisch, mach doch nen eigenen Gutmenschentrööt auf, ich werd da auch nur lesen und garantiert nix schreiben!!!
Doch da kannst du dann nach Lust und Laune deine Meinung vertreten, über Randgruppen (jugendliche Angler, Osteuropäer, Forellenpuffangler) schimpfen und mit Gleichgesinnten schnacken!!!
In Thread's wie diesem hier gehst du nur allen anderen (mir halt momentan ganz arg) gehörig auf die Klöten!!!
Und vor allem ist dieser ganze Klugschei*er Müll echt unfair dem Threadersteller gegenüber!!!
Wenn dich wirklich etwas stört an nem Bericht oder irgendsowas, dann schreib doch erst mal eine PN an den betreffenden Mensch!!!
Ich hab dich zwar jetzt auch nicht per PN angeschrieben, aber nur deshalb, weil du mir mit deinen Kommentaren schon öfter aufgefallen bist!
Kommt von dir so rüber, als wenn du nur Stunk verbreitest und dir das Spaß macht.
Destewegen mein öffentlicher Schrieb...

Sorry, war extrem|offtopic, aber mußte raus!!!


Zum eigentlichen Thread wollte ich ja auch schreiben!#h:q
Kann mir jemand von euch, die schon mal am Waldsee waren, vielleicht ne Telefonnummer von der Anlage geben?
Oder mir sagen, wo's die Karten gibt?
Dann ne Frage, wie's da mit Kunstködern aussieht und ist der Hecht schon auf???
Fragen über Fragen.|bla:|rolleyes
Werd dann mal in nächster Zeit da hinfahren und mir den See mal näher anschauen...

Greez Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> Der gute Mc kann wohl nicht anders, als zu stänkern!!!
> Scheinbar ist das, statt angeln zu gehen, wesentlich schöner!#c
> ...


 

* 02687 1094*


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin, mich hält nur noch der Preis für die Tageskarte davon ab. |wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



j. Breithardt schrieb:


> * 02687 1094*
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Schanke Dön!!!#6:q

Gruß Dirk


----------



## marmis0205 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin, mich hält nur noch der Preis für die Tageskarte davon ab. |wavey:


 
Dafür bekommst Du aber auch etwas geboten. Das Gewässer ist wirklich Klasse und der Besatz auch. Ich war zwar erst 3 mal dort, aber alleine die Größe ist schon eine Art Luxus .....

Am Besten früh da sein und dann, wenn man von der Bude auf das Wasser guckt, an der linken Seite im vorderen Bereich aufhalten. Ich war schon einige Male bei Veranstaltungen dort ( nur zum Beobachten ) und dort wurde immer am Besten gefangen.


----------



## Steinadler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

sin kunstköder dort erlaubt


----------



## Ascanius (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Hier ist mal die Homepage des Stausees für alle die es interessiert:

http://www.angeln-westerwald.de/infos.html

dadurch bin ich auch erst auf den see gekommen. #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Kennt jemand ne günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeit dort in der Nähe? Meine damit nicht im Zelt, Auto etc. |supergri


----------



## Ascanius (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

"Für Angler gibt es günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in unmittelbarer Nähe des Stausees.
Sprechen Sie uns an."



so stehts auf der seite, habe da aber noch nicht angerufen um nachzufragen und ob das wirklich günstig ist ^^. Musst einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen und dich überraschen lassen was es so kostet und was für ne unterkunft das ist. 




Wenn du was weisst schreibs ruhig mal hier rein, interessiert mich auch, nur da das noch dauert bis ich dahin fahre hab ich mich noch net schlau gemacht.



MFG und Petri Asca


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

@Ascanius

Danke aber da hab ich schon mal angerufen. Kannst Du vergessen ist immer von Kegelvereinen etc. komplett ausgebucht. #q


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. April 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Bin fündig geworden, aktuell ab 25€ die Ü/F :g


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

Hallo,#h

ich will kommendes Wochenende an den Stausee zum Nachtangeln!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?#c:m


----------



## engelsche (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Waldsee Obersteinebach*

hallo zusammen, 

wollte mal freundlich fragen, auf welche Köder die Forellen in diesem See bevorzugt gehen? Bin an diesem See sehr interessiert und habe auch viel Gutes gehört.

Gruß engelsche


----------

